# I got 1099-K with someone else name and SS#



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

Today, I just download 2015 1099K on UBER website but is not my name and SS#


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

so did command3r


----------



## PGHCABLEGUY (Sep 1, 2015)

so did I


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

PGHCABLEGUY said:


> so did I


Going to be yet another breach in personal data and lawsuit here we come!! Hope you all opted out!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

These breaches happen all the time. Uber will say sorry, offer free credit monitoring for a year, and call it a day. Hard to prove damages on that anyway.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

JJuber said:


> Today, I just download 2015 1099K on UBER website but is not my name and SS#


Wow. Some "technology" company.


----------

